# Eldar Wraithseer



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Forge World miniature, Masters-level, NMM.
Vote on *CMON*

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Definitely some of your better work, the bone is beautiful as is the hanging loincloth. My only gripe is the runes on the left arm, feels like there should be more to them.


----------

